# I Need Help Finding A Camera Bag



## bobby samat (Feb 23, 2014)

i'm looking for a camera bag that has just enough room to hold a 5d without a grip and two lenses - 17 & 24mm tse's. one of the lenses would be mounted while the other would not.

shoulder bags and slings are primarily what i'm looking at - not a backpack.

any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 23, 2014)

ThinkTank Retrospective 7

http://www.thinktankphoto.com/categories/shoulder-bags/retrospective.aspx

Superb bags, I have the 10, made for photographers and designed by photographers.


----------



## bobby samat (Feb 23, 2014)

funny. i'm looking at the exact bag right now. looks like a nice bag.


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 23, 2014)

Maybe the 5, but the 17 TS-E isn't a small lens and I always end up carrying batteries, cable release etc so the 7 would probably be better.

They are very good bags if that is the style you like.


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 23, 2014)

Hi Bobby.
I'd like to be more help, but am not familiar with the size of the lenses you wish the bag to fit, for me and others can you perhaps equate the tse lens sizes to lenses we migh be more familiar with please. 
I use a Nova 160 AW with my 7D with EF-s 17-85mm attached and a nifty fifty and 550ex flash wih a StoFen (not on the flash) and space to spare.
They are available in progressively larger sizes, I have a 200 AW with a 40D and gripped 7D with lenses attached Cosina 100-300mm, the flash with StoFen, a Rode Stereo Videomic and a kit of macro extension tubes. I would think from that you might need the 170 aw for your requirements but probably no larger. I like these bags for having the waterproof cover attached and able to be tucked away. Lots of pocket space for extra cards and batteries.

Cheers Graham.





bobby samat said:


> i'm looking for a camera bag that has just enough room to hold a 5d without a grip and two lenses - 17 & 24mm tse's. one of the lenses would be mounted while the other would not.
> 
> shoulder bags and slings are primarily what i'm looking at - not a backpack.
> 
> any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bobby samat (Feb 23, 2014)

i'd say the tse's are aboout the same size as the 24-70 or the 16-35. decent sized lenses but not nearly as long as a 70-200.


----------



## RLPhoto (Feb 23, 2014)

Think Tank stuff is great. I have the Retrospective 30 and It's a tank. Get the 10 or 20 because if you ever get some more gear, you have some extra space. (especially if you need to carry you longer lenses down the road.)


----------



## bobby samat (Feb 23, 2014)

ramon, i have a few larger camera bags/cases. 

i'm looking for something smaller with less bulk.

looking even more towards the think tank.


----------



## RLPhoto (Feb 23, 2014)

If there is a camera shop near by, look at the retrospective 5 or 7. I have the pinestone color because it looks alittle more incognito. They are smartly outlaid for quick lens swaps and Camera+Lens at the ready in the bag.


----------



## brad-man (Feb 23, 2014)

I have the Retrospective 5 and the 7. The 5 will hold a 5D mounted to a Tamron SP24-70VC along with an EF70-300L in the other slot with room for a 270EX. It's snug, but not unreasonable. The Retro 7 will hold a 5D with a 2.8 standard zoom attached and pretty much any two other lenses up to and including a 70-200 2.8L. They are terribly well built and about as inconspicuous as you can get with a shoulder bag.


----------



## lion rock (Feb 23, 2014)

I used a GOINCASE camera sling to carry my 5D3, a 24-70 f/2.8II mounted and a 70-200 f/2.8II plus CamRanger and a couple of graded ND filters with lens adaptor. Also, were memory carrying bag, GPS for the 5D3, batteries and BlackRapid. All in all, just over 8 pounds in weight. Finally, i added an iPAD. The setup was a bit tight, but no problem zipping up the sling bag. They went with me to HongKong and Hanoi. My next trip with all this will be to Vancouver in April.
Take a quick look at the GOINCASE.
-r


----------



## pwp (Feb 23, 2014)

Find the ThinkTank distributor in your city, take your gear with you and try them out. 
ThinkTank bags are fabulous. http://www.thinktankphoto.com/

-pw


----------



## JPAZ (Feb 23, 2014)

+1 on the Retrospective. 

I carry a 5diii with the 24-105 attached (hood reversed) and 2 other lenses (17-40 and 70-200 f/4 IS, for example) or 1 additional lens and a speedlight comfortably and securely in a Retrospective 7 and cn add a cad wallet, extra batteries and my Kindle as well. May be the most comfortable strap I've ever had.


----------



## expatinasia (Feb 23, 2014)

I use the Toploader Pro 75 AW with a 1D X with 70-200 f/2.8 mounted and a 1.4x mark iii attached and it fits. The flash also fits nicely in the front and you have some room for a spare battery etc at the top. Not sure if you could fit the two lenses. Any additional lenses I tend to use an extra bag or belt bag depending on how big it is.


----------



## bobby samat (Feb 23, 2014)

expatinasia said:


> I use the Toploader Pro 75 AW with a 1D X with 70-200 f/2.8 mounted and a 1.4x mark iii attached and it fits. The flash also fits nicely in the front and you have some room for a spare battery etc at the top. Not sure if you could fit the two lenses. Any additional lenses I tend to use an extra bag or belt bag depending on how big it is.



the toploaders are awesome. i have the 70 and i use it all the time. they're designed to protect a single lens though. 

i've checked out all the companies and models suggested and the retrospective 7 looks like it will be perfect.


----------



## gshocked (Feb 23, 2014)

Hi,

I have a Lowepro Pro Messenger 180aw.
It fits my 5d3 with 24-105 lens attached and 70-200 f2.8 is II one one side flash in the other compartment.

http://store.lowepro.com/shoulder-bags/pro-messenger-180-aw


----------



## ninjapeps (Feb 23, 2014)

Think Tank's Citywalker line could be worth considering as well. My understanding is that it's a lighter version of the Retrospective series, sort of like the difference between their skin and modular components.


----------



## Vivid Color (Feb 23, 2014)

Tenba makes two distinct lines of messenger bags, in various sizes, and some with removable inserts.


----------



## MintChocs (Feb 23, 2014)

I recently got this bag
http://www.katabags.co.uk/lightri-315-dl-for-dslr-w-long-range-zoom-lens-2-lenses
I find it a good size and very versatile.i haven't used the lenses you quoted but its worth finding in a shop to try out. They do smaller sizes if this one is too large.


----------



## Halfrack (Feb 23, 2014)

Chrome Niko - should fit it with room to spare. I always add a bit more padding, but it works great when I want to travel light.


----------



## Gert Arijs (Feb 23, 2014)

I was about to buy a TT Retrospective 7 for about 95€ (used). But instead I bought an Eastpack messenger bag (smaller one) for 5€ (used). I'm making an insert for camera gear to fit in, right now. My purpose was to be very un-camerabaggy and if I fail, it's just 5€ spent.
On the other hand, it's not as waterproof as the retrospective and takes some work.


----------



## wsheldon (Feb 23, 2014)

gshocked said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a Lowepro Pro Messenger 180aw.
> It fits my 5d3 with 24-105 lens attached and 70-200 f2.8 is II one one side flash in the other compartment.
> ...



I have the 160aw, which is a little more compact vertically, and it fits a gripped 6D with 24-105mm, 70-200f4 and another small lens/flash. The 6d also fits with 70-200 f4 mounted, but just barely. Great bag for events, and doesn't stand out. Nicely padded and tough. You'd definitely need the 180 to put a camera with 70-200 f2.8 or similar long lens mounted, though.


----------



## hovland (Feb 23, 2014)

RLPhoto said:


> Think Tank stuff is great. I have the Retrospective 30 and It's a tank. Get the 10 or 20 because if you ever get some more gear, you have some extra space. (especially if you need to carry you longer lenses down the road.)



Thanks for the advice, I was locking into the Retrospective 30, but I will now reconsider. I will try to find a shop and see them in real life.


----------



## unfocused (Feb 23, 2014)

The Lowepro Messenger and Think Tank Retrospective are very similar style bags. For the last several months, the Lowepros have been discounted at Adorama and B&H, making them less expensive than the Think Tanks. 

I have the Lowepro Messenger 160 and it fits a 5DIII with 24-105 attached and a 70-300 L. In a pinch I can get a 600 RT in there as well and put another lens like the 100 macro or 200 2.8 prime in the front pocket, but it's a bit tight. I may get a 180 while they are on sale for some added flexibility. 

I have way too many bags and still looking for the perfect one. I really need a Tardis bag – bigger on the inside than on the outside.


----------



## gshocked (Feb 23, 2014)

unfocused said:


> I have way too many bags and still looking for the perfect one. I really need a Tardis bag – bigger on the inside than on the outside.



+1

That's the dream!


----------

